# Plurale di "copra"



## lluvioso1

Buongiorno;

http://thumbs.dreamstime.com/t/primer-de-la-sequedad-del-coco-38236496.jpg

la definizione di "copra" :La copra è la polpa essiccata del cocco.

Mia domanda è: Qual è il plurale di "la copra"? Non ho trovato in nessun dizionario. è "le copr*e*" o "le copra" (invariable)??

Grazie.


----------



## frugnaglio

lluvioso1 said:


> Buongiorno;
> 
> http://thumbs.dreamstime.com/t/primer-de-la-sequedad-del-coco-38236496.jpg
> 
> la definizione di "copra" :La copra è la polpa essiccata del cocco.
> 
> Mia domanda è: Qual è il plurale di "la copra"? Non ho trovato in nessun dizionario. è "le copr*e*" o "le copra" (invariable)??
> 
> Grazie.



Visto che con tutta probabilità sarai il primo al mondo a usare questo termine al plurale, fai pure come ti pare e chi arriva dopo dovrà adeguarsi


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,
Frugnaglio ha ragione, ma a cosa ti serve il plurale? Semplice curiosità o c'è un contesto specifico?


----------



## lluvioso1

alfaalfa said:


> Ciao,
> Frugnaglio ha ragione, ma a cosa ti serve il plurale? Semplice curiosità o c'è un contesto specifico?



Ciao. Io preparo un glossario e "copra" è una delle parole nel glossario. Ho bisogno il suo plurale.


----------



## Pietruzzo

lluvioso1 said:


> Ho bisogno *del* suo plurale.


Purtroppo non esiste. Si può parlare di porzioni di copra o tipi di copra ma non di copre. Comunque, se esistesse sarebbe appunto "copre."


----------



## quasi.stellar

Io non credo che esista un plurale, non ho tanto ben capito di che parola si tratta, mi sembra una semplice trasposizione dal turco e indica un prodotto tipico locale. Magari sbaglio.

Secondo me, come parola nuova, potrebbe far parte di tutte quelle parole che indicano un insieme e non hanno un plurale, come sangue, che non ha un plurale. Ovvero indica una "massa" indistinta e si usa solo al singolare.

Non diresti mai "i sangui"  . Come non faresti mai il plurale di (ad esempio) riso, mercurio, pace.
Quindi niente plurale, è (secondo la mia umilissima interpretazione) una parola che si usa solo al singolare.


----------



## alfaalfa

A dire il vero sangue e riso hanno il plurale almeno secondo il Treccani.


----------



## quasi.stellar

Riso nel senso di risata, sì, fa "le risa".
Ma non è certamente il plurale di "riso" il cereale. Sangue mi lascia allibita, vado a controllare.

Verificato e hai torto. Il Sabatini Coletti (Corriere della Sera) dice: 
*[sàn-gue] s.m. (spec. sing.)*
dove "sing." significa "solo singolare"
Il Treccani non dice nulla ma non fa un solo esempio di uso al plurale.

Quindi, visto che potrei colmare una mia possibile lacuna, ti preghere di citarmi qualcosa di riscontrabile.
Grazie.


----------



## alfaalfa

Controlla anche il cereale


----------



## quasi.stellar

Controllato anche quello. Come sangue, nessuno dei due dizionari citati dice che sia solo singolare ma non dà esempi per il plurale.

In ogni caso, scusa, non credo che sia il caso che ci perdiamo in una diatriba su singole parole, che volevano essere solo esempi. Quello che intendevo mi pare che sia chiaro e credo che sia la sola informazione utile a chi ha fatto la domanda del topic.


----------



## frugnaglio

In realtà il plurale è possibile e sensato anche nel caso di _riso_ o _sangue_, anche se raro (il Treccani dà l'esempio “_commistione di sangui diversi_, cioè di stirpi o razze diverse”), e in linea di principio si potrebbe usare il plurale di questo _copra_ per intendere diverse qualità di copra, così come si può dire “acque minerali” anche se _acqua_ è un nome di “massa”. Però, essendo veramente rarissimo il sostantivo, e rarissimo l'uso al plurale dei sostantivi di massa, è veramente possibile che non sia mai stato usato, e dunque cosa dovrebbe fare un dizionario, indicare una forma a caso?
Comunque non è una trasposizione dal turco, sul dizionario c'è e a quanto pare viene dall'indostano *attraverso il portoghese*, ragione in più per declinarla all'italiana (non ho dubbi che i portoghesi la pluralizzino alla portoghese senza star tanto a sottilizzare).


----------



## alfaalfa

quasi.stellar said:


> Verificato e hai torto


Penso proprio di no. Non per essere petulante ed assillante (ed anche perché sto andando off) ma solo per completezza sangue - voce  6 e riso - voce 1.b. Sei troppo drastica quanto verghi i tuoi assiomi.


----------



## quasi.stellar

E va bene, _risi e bisi_ lo diceva anche mia nonna ma non possiamo certo sostenere che sia italiano. E comunque il Treccani lo dà in via del tutto marginale, dopo aver detto che normalmente si usa solo al singolare. Come _latti_, errore grammaticale grave (per questo lo avevo lasciato fuori) e purtuttavia ormai usato in tutte le pubblicità per indicare _i diversi tipi di latte detergente_.

Tuttavia qui ci si chiede la soluzione di un problema linguistico di carattere generale, per il quale avevo solo fatto degli esempi, magari sbagliati ma pur sempre esempi.
Ma davvero tu ti sentiresti di sostenere che "copra" ha un plurale?


----------



## alfaalfa

Non ho le competenze per sostenere nulla, tanto più che l1 sta compilando un glossario e non vorrei fuorviarlo.





quasi.stellar said:


> ti preghere di citarmi qualcosa di riscontrabile


 non dirmi che ho eluso la tua richiesta.


----------



## giginho

E dire che mi reputavo abbastanza bravino in italiano!

Il cereale arborio non l'ho mai sentito al plurale. Il sangue al plurale lo ritenevo un caso degno di poeti di un certo livello. Latte al plurale mi fa venire l'orticaria. La copra non so nemmeno che diavolo possa essere.

Detto questo, tralasciando l'assurdo e ingrato compito toccato all'OP, io direi che possiamo sopravvivere senza il plurale di "copra", tanto più che non l'ho trovatro nemmeno io nei dizionari, per cui io mi sentirei tranquillo a ritenerlo non avente plurale.

P.S. se io avessi detto a mia nonna "risi e bisi" mi avrebbe preso a sberloni.


----------



## quasi.stellar

Infatti, Giginho 
ma "_risi e bisi_" è un tipico piatto veneto (i bisi sono i piselli, praticamente riso e piselli), se vuoi posso darti anche la ricetta . Però il nome del piatto è in veneto, non certo italiano! (... e perché sberloni? Oo)

Altri esempi di possono anche fare, la lavanda, la sansa, la sugna, il sollievo, la destrezza. Alcuni teoricamente un plurale potrebbero anche averlo ma spesso cambia significato (come il grano, i grani).

E "risi", come "latti", "grani" ecc. indica "i tipi di ...", formula corretta per il plurale dei nomi generici del tipo di quello che stiamo esaminando, che però sembra troppo lungo e fa fatica usarlo 
Sono termini usati soprattutto dai produttori che sono contadini e se ne fregano dei plurali.
Poi alcuni (come latte) sono passati nelle pubblicità e da qui nell'uso comune.

Invece propriamente "grani" ha cambiato significato e indica "i chicchi". Sangui, come indicato nel link postato, è arcaico.


----------



## ohbice

Grano ha anche un'accezione meccanica, con plurale normale grani.
Solo un di più, non voglio assolutamente entrare nella discussione che precede. Non sia mai


----------



## Paulfromitaly

> *NOTA:*
> Vorrei puntare l'attenzione sulla domanda iniziale:
> 
> 
> lluvioso1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Qual è il plurale di "la copra"?
> 
> 
> 
> L'OP non dice "se non esiste un plurale, inventatelo voi o ditemi perchè non esiste".
Click to expand...


----------



## Pugnator

Il dizionario Sapere da come plurale copre ma ,non essendo Sapere un dizionario prestigioso, non potremmo mai saperlo con certezza.


----------



## quasi.stellar

Ma infatti, Paul.
Il problema è che si tratta di una parola che in italiano non esiste neanche al singolare, come facciamo a stabilire qual è il plurale?
Quindi le soluzioni sono due:
a) o la si tratta come una normale parola proveniente da una lingua straniera, e quindi è invariabile
b) oppure la si tratta come molte parole con desinenza in -a, con un normale plurale in -e.

La scelta non sta a noi, ma neanche a chi ha formulato la domanda, di lingua turca.
Io credo che "qui e oggi" una risposta non sia possibile. Bisognerà che la parola entri nella lingua italiana, cosa che non è evidente, trattandosi di prodotto regionale. E poi vedere come farà al plurale (e soprattutto "se" avrà un plurale). Detto ciò, mi eclisso


----------



## Pugnator

La parola esiste in italiano da tempo immemore, il problema è che non sono riuscito a trovare nessun esempio di uso nel plurale. Credo che sia una parola deficiente di plurale, a riprova di questo in questa fonte del 1889 troviamo scritto:  


> Nel marzo 1879 si fece un primo carico di 3842 libbre di noci di _bancout  _e 473 libbre di _copra _(cocco disseccato)e un po' di cotone.


Quindi il dubbio resta se è ammesso pure il plurale "Copre" (come con grano/grani) oppure se è ammesso solamente il singolare ( come con fame, fiele, sangue,sete,latte,pepe et cetera)


----------



## dragonseven

quasi.stellar said:


> {S}i tratta di una parola che in italiano non esiste neanche al singolare


  Questa mi pare un'affermazione alquanto perentoria! Certo che esiste e, come detto da Pugnator, non è neppure un neologismo.


Pugnator said:


> Il dizionario Sapere da come plurale copre ma, non essendo Sapere un dizionario prestigioso, non potremmo mai saperlo con certezza.


 E, a parer tuo, perché mai non dovrebbe essere un dizionario di prestigio? Cosa ha che non va la _De Agostini_ e la _Garzanti_? Mi interessa davvero sapere quali ragioni ti “spingono” a dare tale giudizio.

Comunque, se non bastasse a dirimere la questione sull'esistenza di tale lemma, riporto sotto alcuni collegamenti [spero abbastanza "prestigiosi" per “tutti i gusti”] tra i quali nessuno ne indica l'invariabilità —per quanto riguarda il contesto del nostro amico in OP, ossia l'inserimento del termine in un glossario, non vedo la necessità di omettere il plurale di questo termine se per tutti gli altri viene inserito— poi, è normale che dipenda dal contesto in cui può essere utilizzato [come, e.g., per «polpa» o «albume»], ovviamente si dirà «olio, burro di copra» cosí come si dice «olio d'oliva» o «burro d'arachide». 

Collegamenti al termine «copra»:
Garzanti (cliccare la prima voce sotto «Correlati di» nella colonna di sinistra);
De Mauro;
Gabrielli;
Treccani.


----------



## Pugnator

dragonseven said:


> Questa mi pare un'affermazione alquanto perentoria! Certo che esiste e, come detto da Pugnator, non è neppure un neologismo.
> E, a parer tuo, perché mai non dovrebbe essere un dizionario di prestigio? Cosa ha che non va la _De Agostini_ e la _Garzanti_? Mi interessa davvero sapere quali ragioni ti “spingono” a dare tale giudizio.
> 
> Comunque, se non bastasse a dirimere la questione sull'esistenza di tale lemma, riporto sotto alcuni collegamenti [spero abbastanza "prestigiosi" per “tutti i gusti”] tra i quali nessuno ne indica l'invariabilità —per quanto riguarda il contesto del nostro amico in OP, ossia l'inserimento del termine in un glossario, non vedo la necessità di omettere il plurale di questo termine se per tutti gli altri viene inserito— poi, è normale che dipenda dal contesto in cui può essere utilizzato [come, e.g., per «polpa» o «albume»], ovviamente si dirà «olio, burro di copra» cosí come si dice «olio d'oliva» o «burro d'arachide».
> 
> Collegamenti al termine «copra»:
> Garzanti (cliccare la prima voce sotto «Correlati di» nella colonna di sinistra);
> De Mauro;
> Gabrielli;
> Treccani.


Per dizionari di prestigio intendo i veri dizionari con la D maiuscola che hanno fatto storia e tradizione invece di copiarsi l'un l'altro. Se vuoi esempii ecco qualche nome:
Pianigiani (Molto vecchio ma ancora buono e superiore a molti dizionari "moderni". Essendo un dizionario vecchio l'etimologia potrebbe esser fallace in alcune voci per ovvi motivi.)
Gradit
De Mauro
Battaglia
Devoto - Oil
Sabatini-Coletti
Tommaseo-bellini
Dizionario della Crusca (Storico, fin troppo, ma abbastanza utile specialmente per i testi più ostici. Essendo consultabile in rete ed essendo storico ne sconsiglio l'acquisto.)
Ovviamente voglio specificare che non esistono dizionari perfetti, che un dizionario è personale, che molti dizionari seppur prestigiosi possono commettere s variati errori. Quando uno straniero mi chiede quale dizionario dovrebbe ascoltare per questo motivo mi trova molto in difficoltà, anche perché dovrei sapere se cerca un dizionario normativo oppure "dell'uso" ed ovviamente mai mi sognerei di consigliargli un Gradit che completo arriva a cifre superiori ai 1800 euro. Per semplicità primeggiano il Pianigiani (Difficilmente trovabile oramai in vendita fisico per via della sua antichità ma consultabile in rete gratuitamente su etimo.it )  e il Sabatini-Coletti pur se gli altri sopracitati non sono da buttare (anzi, sono ottimi dizionari) ed hanno molti pregi pur se alla fine ripeto che la scelta di un dizionario è assolutamente personale.


----------



## dragonseven

Semplicemente, non hai risposto alla mia domanda. 
In pratica, non ho capito cosa avrebbero in meno, come merito, dizionarî come Garzanti, Sandron, Zingarelli, Palazzi-Folena e Treccani, rispetto a quelli da te citati come De Mauro, Sabatini-Coletti, Devoto-Oli. 
(Però, se mi vuoi rispondere meglio che lo fai privatamente, poiché qui il discorso è fuori tema. )

Pur non essendo d'accordo con molto di ciò che hai scritto nel tuo #23, mi ritengo fortunato che almeno il De Mauro sia presente nel tuo, come nel mio, elenco ; spero sia sufficiente a dare quella certezza da te ricercata. 

In conclusione, se non ti dispiace, solo qualche correzione:


Pugnator said:


> da tempo immemore


 «da tempo immemorabile»


Pugnator said:


> Quando uno straniero mi chiede quale dizionario dovrebbe ascoltare per questo motivo mi trova molto in difficoltà,


 Personalmente riformulerei cosí:
«Per questo motivo, quando uno straniero mi chiede quale dizionario dovrebbe *consultare*, mi trova molto in difficoltà,» i libri si «consultano, leggono, studiano, seguono ecc.» non è che si «ascoltano». (Parere personale.)


Pugnator said:


> [...] esempii [...] Devoto - Oil


 «esempi» (v. De Mauro, Sabatini-Coletti) e «Devoto-Oli» (chiaro refuso)


----------



## Pugnator

dragonseven said:


> Semplicemente, non hai risposto alla mia domanda.
> In pratica, non ho capito cosa avrebbero in meno, come merito, dizionarî come Garzanti, Sandron, Zingarelli, Palazzi-Folena e Treccani, rispetto a quelli da te citati come De Mauro, Sabatini-Coletti, Devoto-Oli.
> (Però, se mi vuoi rispondere meglio che lo fai privatamente, poiché qui il discorso è fuori tema. )
> 
> Pur non essendo d'accordo con molto di ciò che hai scritto nel tuo #23, mi ritengo fortunato che almeno il De Mauro sia presente nel tuo, come nel mio, elenco ; spero sia sufficiente a dare quella certezza da te ricercata.
> 
> In conclusione, se non ti dispiace, solo qualche correzione:
> «da tempo immemorabile»
> Personalmente riformulerei cosí:
> «Per questo motivo, quando uno straniero mi chiede quale dizionario dovrebbe *consultare*, mi trova molto in difficoltà,» i libri si «consultano, leggono, studiano, seguono ecc.» non è che si «ascoltano». (Parere personale.)
> «esempi» (v. De Mauro, Sabatini-Coletti) e «Devoto-Oli» (chiaro refuso)



Riguardo a "da tempo immemore" è una espressione usata da molto tempo, ecco infatti la fonte  più antica che ho trovato, fonte che è del 1888: ( https://books.google.it/books?id=vHgvAAAAYAAJ&q="tempo+immemore"&dq="tempo+immemore"&hl=it&sa=X&redir_esc=y ).
Riguardo ad ascoltare chiedo venia, il mio intento era quello di scrivere consultare ma per distrazione ho scritto male. 
Riguardo ad esempii abbiamo ragione tutti e due. C'è sempre stata molta confusione sul plurale dei  nome terminanti in -io, nei casi in cui la "i" di io sia tonica il plurale in doppia i è obbligatorio mentre invece negli altri casi sorge la possibilità di usare varie opzioni come:
1) Utilizzo della "I lunga" (j). La I lunga è una variante grafica della I (Almeno in italiano, infatti nei dizionari precedenti alla seconda guerra mondiale ed in alcuni seguenti quando i forestierismi anglofoni per fortuna non erano ancora diffusi le parole che contemplavano questa variante grafica della I come iniziale si trovavano sotto la I). Per il plurale dei nomi in -io veniva usato sia come terminazione (Esempio: Esempj) sia preceduta dalla "i" (Esempio: Esempij) . 
2) Utilizzo dell'accento circonflesso sopra la I, pratica abbastanza rara(Ma da te usata) (Esempio: Esempî)
3) Utilizzo latineggiante della doppia I, usato da me. (Esempio: esempii) 
4) Contrazione della i. Pratica usata molto più frequentemente delle altre (almeno oggigiorno) ma che a mio avviso presenta evidenti ambiguità(basta vedere ai plurali delle seguenti coppie di nomi principe/principio omicida/omicidio assassino/assassinio arbitro/arbitrio demone/demonio preside/presidio esile/esilio et cetera)


----------



## bobes

lluvioso1 said:


> Buongiorno;
> 
> http://thumbs.dreamstime.com/t/primer-de-la-sequedad-del-coco-38236496.jpg
> 
> la definizione di "copra" :La copra è la polpa essiccata del cocco.
> 
> Mia domanda è: Qual è il plurale di "la copra"? Non ho trovato in nessun dizionario. è "le copr*e*" o "le copra" (invariable)??
> 
> Grazie.


Mi prendo il rischio di rispondere 
Copra è un sostantivo femminile italiano (dal portoghese) in -a, quindi secondo le regole della grammatica non può essere invariabile e ha un plurale in -e. E' però anche un nome difettivo del plurale in quanto nome di alimento (non tutti sono difettivi eh ), questo significa che il plurale non viene usato non perchè non c'è, ma semplicemente perchè non ha senso usarlo. Se poi un giorno qualcuno trovasse un senso al plurale di 'copra', così come hanno fatto ad esempio con il singolare di pantaloni, nessuno potrebbe impedirglielo. Quindi il plurale è 'copre' ma credo non sia mai stato usato. Finora


----------



## dragonseven

Pugnator said:


> Riguardo a "da tempo immemore" è una espressione usata da molto tempo


 Questo non è un motivo sufficiente per considerare la locuzione come «corretta». 


Pugnator said:


> Riguardo ad esempii abbiamo ragione tutti e due.


 No, mi spiace. Non v'è alcun motivo valido per “allungare” la «i» finale utilizzando uno dei metodi da te espressi: «esempi» è la sola forma corretta del plurale di «esempio».


@Bobes: (Colgo l'occasione per dirlo a te, ma vale per tutti ) Molti [se non tutti i] dizionarî riportano alle voci dei termini le abbreviazioni "inv." («invariabile») e/o "solo sing." («solo singolare») laddove siano dovuti.
Per cui, se nel lemma «copra» nessuno riporta l'una o l'altra vorrà dire che il plurale esiste, ancorché poco o non utilizzato.


----------



## Pugnator

dragonseven said:


> No, mi spiace. Non v'è alcun motivo valido per “allungare” la «i» finale utilizzando uno dei metodi da te espressi: «esempi» è la sola forma corretta del plurale di «esempio».


https://www.google.com/search?q="esempii"&num=50&tbm=bks&source=lnt&tbs=sbd:1&sa=X&ved=0CBUQpwVqFQoTCMio24PkkckCFcs9Ggodk4ABqg&biw=1366&bih=659&dpr=1
Ricerca su google libri di "esempii" ordinato per data, come potete benissimo vedere "esempii" è stato usato fin dalla genesi della lingua italiana. Il fatto è che la "i" non è stata allungata ma è quella originaria, infatti da esempi-o si toglie la desinenza o e si pluralizza normalmente in -i ottenendo esempi-i che si può scrivere nei seguenti modi: esempii, esempj, esempij, esempî. Se avete obiezioni dite pure, ma i risultati di google libri parlano chiaro...


----------



## dragonseven

Non insisto. 
Se vuoi possiamo discuterne in privato o, se preferisci, farlo in un'altra discussione avente questo per tema. 
Lascio a te la decisione. 
Qui è improponibile continuare. 

(Comunque, non erano [mica] gli unici errori di quel “post”.)


----------

